
Ask HN: Is There a Need for a Test Case Automation in Regression Testing? - pascalxus
In the past, I&#x27;ve developed tools for markets&#x2F;problems that don&#x27;t exist and wasted lots and lots of time.  I&#x27;m pretty desperate to get some honest feedback from testers, QA people and engineers.<p>Here it is: 
The point is to Save you time.  This Chrome Plugin automates the Test AND the construction of the test.  Click each div on a page to create a new test point.  No coding necessary.<p>Just for context, here&#x27;s the landing page:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;swif.club&#x2F;?s=hn2<p>From there you can sign up and install the plugin.  Perhaps, try using it on wikipedia.org: it generally works there.<p>Any and all feedback (positive OR negative) would be welcome!
======
al2o3cr
Well, there's definitely a market for this kind of thing - here's a summary of
some options in the space, prompted by the announcement that Selenium IDE will
stop working in future Firefox versions.

[https://medium.com/@briananderson2209/in-search-of-the-
selen...](https://medium.com/@briananderson2209/in-search-of-the-selenium-
ides-successor-33bc7eaefe7f)

